
The Great “We Support Female Founders” Lie Continues… - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/the-great-we-support-female-founders-lie-continues-b9048d1a5b7e
======
sweep4r
>At the Y-Combinator Female Founders Conference this year, every single
company that presented on stage had a male co-founder. Every. Single. One.

So what do you want, forced quotas?

